# How long did it take for your hcg levels to subside



## PrinceE&LsMom (Feb 4, 2003)

I miscarried on Feb.1st at 12 weeks 2 days. 1 week later (last Wed.) I went for a check back. They did a blood draw and the next day called and told me my hcg levels were still "too high" but they didn't give me a number. They told me to wait one week (which is today) and take a home pregnancy test. If it is + they want me to call in and schedule an appointment because at that point they will suspect it was a molar pregnancy. I am scared beyond belief after reading up a little on molar pregnancies. I won't do the test today because well its my birhtday and I don't want any scares or bad news today and their office is closed tomorrow anyhow but this weekend sometime I need to step up and take that darn test. Just wondering what happened with others???


----------



## Naughty Dingo (May 23, 2004)

It took me from my miscariage on 10/20 until the first week of december to have undetectable levels. I had bleeding throughout that time which was usually light to medium, with intermittent times where it was really heavy. It took my uterus a long time. I think my HCG was something like 208 a week after the MC and it didn't drop below 25 (the level of detection on a HPT) for weeks and weeks. It is much more likely that your uterus is just needing some time to do its work. Molar pregnancies are very rare. It was mentally helpful to me to have a beta HCG drawn every couple of weeks. It showed me that even though I kept bleeding and bleeding, I was making some progress in getting back to normalcy.

Maybe you can talk to your midwife again? It isn't right to have you worrying after all you have been through/

ND


----------



## theboysmama (Sep 21, 2005)

I was still getting a pos pg test 4 or 5 wks after the m/c but my levels tested normal at 8wks.


----------



## PrinceE&LsMom (Feb 4, 2003)

Thank you for the replies I feel much better. Yes I will call on Monday morning and talk through this. The night of the miscarriage my levels were in the 5000s then a week later I wasn't told but to go from the 5000s to zero in 2 weeks doesn't sound reasonable or possible.


----------



## LaughingHyena (May 4, 2004)

I think at my fisrt test the level was just over 2000 and I was told it should halve every 2 days. However it took 6 weeks before it dropped to below 25.

Hugs to you, foud it really hard to have to keep going back for more tests, I wasn't able to start deeling with what happened until after I stopped having the blood tests.


----------



## Gray's Mommy (Jul 8, 2005)

It took 6 weeks for my levels to go back to non-pregnant status.


----------



## LotusBirthMama (Jun 25, 2005)

I know that personally I am really anxious for my levels to go down. I was at 52,000 when the baby was found to be gone. A week later I'm at 45,000. I hate it b/c I am still so stinking sick. I wonder if my levels are dropping so slowly b/c I haven't bled yet...?


----------



## chlobo (Jan 24, 2004)

at 6.5 weeks my hgt level was 10,000. 3 weeks later I miscarried & my level was 6500. One week after that it was 5300. The drs. office said it hadn't gone down enough so I need to get another test in a week.

Is there a chance they'll still suggest a D&C? I'm pretty sure I m/c the sac based on bleeding, cramping & other stuff. I wish the level would drop quicker.


----------



## PrinceE&LsMom (Feb 4, 2003)

Sorry I have not updated this. I finally took the pg test that following Monday and amazingly it was NEGATVIE!! Big relief. Never thought I would be happy to see a - test but I was. So called the midwife and she was thrilled as well meaning it was not a molar pregnany.


----------

